# How to get a job in a Pet shop???



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Stick around and get to know the manager, owner etc.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## tiny (Apr 20, 2004)

I once got a part time at petsmart and i decided that i can't be a part of it unless i just sell and don't give good advice which is not good for the company, we all know the stuff being sold at pet store are mostly junk. They want to sell tank and fish at the same time and you hear the employees how it's ok to do that. I also got cats and dragons, same deal.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

plantbrain said:


> Stick around and get to know the manager, owner etc.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


Great advice. Look neat and keep a smile on your face. Hang out and occasionally ask every month or so. They'll get tired of saying no. Next thing you know you'll be drawing wages.


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

thanks for the tips....I will put them in to action(I kinda do this now, but in a lazy way:icon_redf )


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

If it's anything like the place around here, be a cat.


----------



## Keck (Jan 18, 2006)

None of the employees at my local chain-pet stores look “neat”. They all have multi color/strange hair, tattoos and piercings. Not that I care, and to each their own, but they are pretty far for business-casual.

If a discount is what you are interested in, why not try to work out a deal with a local reputable dealer. Maybe you could “volunteer” in exchange for a discount on quality items. I use to hang out at one shop so much that the owner started selling me things at or near cost because I kept him company and helped him out when I was there.


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

random_alias>> a cat.... you lost me 
Keck>>i had that with a lfs but a big chain pet shop moved in to town and put them out.....


----------



## vandyll (Feb 3, 2006)

I got my job at Petsmart by just walking in and filling out an application while most of the managers were there. They hired me on as a stocker, and a little while later, I moved over to work in the aquatics/specialty section.

Having knowledge and experience with aquariums and reptiles helped me move over to the fish section. Being near 6' and weighing around 225 got me the stocking job though.


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

pick your lfs that you want to work at and bring in your clippings and give them to the store. Great ice breaker, they can sell them and you will show them that you know what you are doing, at least plant wise.


----------



## hoffboy (Feb 20, 2005)

How about opening your own store? You could play David to the megalith's Goliath.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

Seems like the pet stores around here have lazy cats just walking up and down the isles or sitting at the door watching people. I've begun to think they are remote controlled robot cats with camera eyes that they use to follow people around to catch shoplifters. 

Sorry, it was meant to be a joke. Guess you had to be there. :redface:


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

hoffboy said:


> How about opening your own store? You could play David to the megalith's Goliath.


All I have to do is read Sarahbobarah's thread to discourage me from this idea 

I agreed with Tom's original advice, spend a lot of time at the pet store. Unless it's petsmart, then you really DON'T want to work there, not even for a discount!


----------



## 10galHatchets (Jan 25, 2006)

No amount of smile or hanging there will help if you are different kind of people they picture to be their employees, like different sex, age, etnicity, manners, higher edication than they would prefer - there are no difference from coffee shop...


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

esarkipato said:


> Unless it's petsmart, then you really DON'T want to work there, not even for a discount!


bah, petsmart wasnt that bad. i stayed there for 2 yrs.now i am at a LFS which is more fun


----------



## vandyll (Feb 3, 2006)

esarkipato said:


> Unless it's petsmart, then you really DON'T want to work there, not even for a discount!


Heh, if you have the tolerance to put up with some of the other employees (including the managers), it's not so bad at all. I have a large number of "regulars" that come in to talk specifically to me, and most of the people I work with are pretty fun.

Plus, I get first pick on all the fish/reptiles we get in.


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks for all the tips .....to recount..(in no order)
a:Stick around and get to know the manager, owner.
b:Look neat and keep a smile on your face(kind of people they picture to be their employees)
C:fill out an application for any open jobs.
dccasionally ask every month or so. 
eick your lfs that you want to work at and bring in your clippings(Fish) and give them to the store
f:be a cat, and if this dont work open your own store


----------



## snafu (Oct 9, 2004)

if it's not the money you are after, why not do some volunteering at a local aquarium? you'll probably initially do a lot of food preparation, but it'll give you some experience seeing a 'big' operation. also, i doubt it would hurt your quest to get that paying job later.
-snafu


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

snafu,
I live in the mountains of bfe...(with 3 chain pet store:icon_eek: )
thats kinda what i want one day, i think getting my foot in the door to a lfs(even a big chain store) is the best place for me to start....


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

By any chance is ther a club nearby? I have "adopted" a number of fish and hardware during swaps/auction at GSAS (GSAS.org).

If no club, any interest in the area?

Check that the discount is greater than buying online... For example Big Al's has a free shipping thing right now.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I think Raleigh is about the closest club, but they are a good club with plant folks. Neil Frank lives near there.

A wise person knows everything, a shrewd person knows everybody.

Add the two together for a high level of success. If you are a people person, it is a customer service job, and you have good knowledge, then that will help. Timing is important. 

I got my LFS job when I was 8. Worked there 4 years, till that nasty smelly hippy woman brought it and wrongfully accused me of stealing a piece of driftwood.

Later, she found it and said I could come back. I said "No, I'd rather do a paper route and sell drugs on the corner than have some mean lady accuse me of something I did not do". That was my actual answer. Lippy 12 year old was I. 

She folded after a another year anyway. So it can depend on the person who runs the place/mangement etc. The original owner was cool, he saw me hanging around and I ended up knowing every fish in Extoic Tropical Fish by Axlerod in a few weeks. But back then, a kid working in a LFS was nice and quaint, today people make a big hoodoo. 2$ hr cash, 3$ hour credit. Oh how I missed cleaning the bird cages and changing box filters I did everything, except run the cash register.

As far a discount, why work for a LFS or a chain when you can go to a wholesaler for fish and dry goods? Start your own mainteance business, have someone esle pay you to maintain your, ahem, *their* tank.

One or two accounts would likely pay more than the min wage jobs.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

plantbrain said:


> As far a discount, why work for a LFS or a chain when you can go to a wholesaler for fish and dry goods? Start your own mainteance business, have someone esle pay you to maintain your, ahem, *their* tank.
> 
> One or two accounts would likely pay more than the min wage jobs.
> 
> ...


Now you're cooking with gas. That is some great advice!


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks Tom thats a great ideal, im not a people person(problem why Ive not got the job) and it would not hurt the only person that is doing that here(he just does salts).it is just a few steps from my pond business.

BlueRam>>i have been thinking about a club for us that dont live close to Raleigh..

Raleigh Aquarium Society is on my list to join..


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

Kevin, 

You should be a girl. I get job offers in pet stores all the time. LOL...  

But seriously, you've gotten some good advice here. I ran across the same situation when I finished college. No bookstore or library would hire me even though I was qualified. And yeah, it's frustrating to walk in a month later to find the total moron they hired instead. 

Just be yourself. If they don't hire you, then you wouldn't like working there anyway. 

Tom's idea of starting a tank maintenance service is good too.

Network. See if you know someone who can put in a good work for you with the right people. Sometimes reputation is better than money.


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

Make friends with the manager of a good lfs... I work at our good one in town.


----------



## mikelucky (Nov 15, 2005)

How I did my own hiring was drastically different from how I got hired my first time. When I was 15 years old (20 years ago) I walked into the best LFS I could find and asked the owner for a job. My experience was limited to 2 bettas and a 10 gal tank. She asked me a few questions and hired me on the spot...right place at the right time? probably.

When I opened my own store several years later, after working for the 2 best stores in town, I hired from my customer pool. Specializing in fish and reptiles, I observed the customers that seemed to have a reasonable amount of interest in gaining knowledge about what we sold. If they asked good questions and were genuinely interested in the answers that we gave, I considered them for employment. These were the types of customers that "hung out" in the store asking questions and just BSing with the staff and myself. It was also a good way to gauge the personality differences of possible employees watching them interact like that. Often my customers would answer questions to other customers when we were busy and even netted fish or bagged crickets and stuff on occasion.

I would also ask my employees who they thought would be good candidates that I wasn't aware of (i.e. who kept fish or reptiles and knew enough to answer basic questions).

I got many good employees and only one "average" one using this method. My best employee eventually took over the store from me.

Just my opinion, from a hiring perspective anyway. 

Good luck. :fish:


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

'' Often my customers would answer questions to other customers when we were busy and even netted fish or bagged crickets and stuff on occasion.''
............um... this sounds like me .... er....crickets...i don't like crickets
mikelucky.....thanks that was a great post........its good to hear from a owner..

sarah.....thanks for the tips


I WAS HIRED AT THE BEST FISH SHOP IN MY TOWN. i would like to thank everyone for the tips..

Try to keep this thread going . a lot of great tips for any one that wants to get in to the pet shops.

thank you..


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

I was in my favorite LFS last weekend and there was a customer that was trying to get the 2 or 3rd heater on a warranty. The salesperson was trying to figure out what to do in order to save all that PITA in doing the warranty stuff. She was saying that the fish must be hitting the heater and eventually breaking the seal which caused the leakage of water into the heater. The customer was insisting that the fish are all small and that is not the problem. When I asked the customer how he did a water change he said that he just used a python to drain and the fills with tap water. I then asked if he would unplug the heater approx. 1/2 hour before draining he said no. That gave me a chance to say that the heater needs to be unplugged before doing a water change or the chance of the colder water will shock the seals in the heater and eventually will cause leaks. He believed it and bought another heater assuming that the cause of the defective heater was his fault.

When the customer left the sales person gave me an application for a job there. She insisted they need a good and experienced sales person and to fill out the app. if I want to work the weekends!! I just might fill it out and work the weekends!!!! I told them I'd love to work there as long as I am able to make improvements on their Plant Displays.

When I am in this LFS I will always try to help out at least one customer even if I am not a worker there. I just like to see that they get the proper info or product. 

Now what is this all about??? I don't know but if you really want to work at a LFS just visit the one you like more often and get to know them. The LFS around here are always willing to hire somebody with experience.

Aquamoon I typed this before reading your last comment. You did just what I am suggesting!!! Good going!!! Hope you like it there!!! But how can you not enjoy working at a place that specializes in your hobby!!!


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I used to work in PetSmart. I wouldn't recommend it by any means. Anyway, like any other job application process, just keep calling and bothering them. It sounds like you are hassling them, but a lot of them see this as determination. When I applied at Petsmart, there was 1 position open, and 15 people showed up for a group interview. At the time I was 16 and had no job experience, and I was the guy they hired.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Well sounds like you got the job you wanted!
Good job!

Sounds like it all paid off, faster than I thought also!
I did not like the Fish mag's material they wrote about, I did not like what I found on the web, so I started my unique own site. I liked setting up nice planted tanks, so I started doing high line aquarium set ups and public aquarium or Lake management consulting. Monterey Bay Aquarium recently hired me for a couple of days for March. I was helpful and friendly to someone a long time ago, then helped them a few times since, they repaided me many times. Karma does work and no matter what, all jobs involve people and relationships. If there is something in my life I do not like, I work hard to change that. 

I like self determination and automony a great deal. 
But many do not think about how they might have that and do something they truly enjoy. I like helping people in this hobby. I like science. I like business. 

You can still use that attitude in a LFS also though.
If the owner sells the LFS, it's most often to a manager etc. Everything is negotiable. But know what you want and go for it. 

They also will let you take on more aspects as you learn more. If you get an attitude and cannot put much into the job, then that will also play a role. 

If you want something bad enough, go out create the market for it or for yourself. Go bug them even if there is no job, go find a way for them to hire you. Bring something to the table for them.

Tell them you have good plant tank experience etc, tell you can cut fertilizer cost/ and increase profit, sales etc. Show some BUSINESS/financial interest, not just fish nerdiness. 

Petco/LFS/Petsmarts' mangers have their motivations they are looking for also. Product knowledge is just one aspect of the job. 

Basically, think outside the box, create what it is that you want to do, do not expect after college /high school etc, they are just going to give a job to you because you "deserve" it. 

The new hunter does not have the deer run itself into the their arrow for them. They go after it and fail many times before dinner is served. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

sarahbobarah said:


> Kevin,
> 
> You should be a girl. I get job offers in pet stores all the time. LOL...


Having seen Sarah, I'd hire her!:biggrin:
Guys, she is cute. 



> I ran across the same situation when I finished college. No bookstore or library would hire me even though I was qualified. And yeah, it's frustrating to walk in a month later to find the total moron they hired instead.


"Qualified" and "deserved" are two things hard to rationalize for many. 
I also saw some serious deadbeats hired for the jobs I thought I wanted at one point. But.........

Looking back today? haha, hoohoho, I am very happy that I did not get that job!!! The job paided more than I was getting at the time, but the job sucked even though they made it sound cool. I ended up getting something so much better as a result of NOT being hired.
The wait and BS was certainly worth it. 

Crappy jobs helped motivate me to go back to college(I worked as a butcher for 12 years), get a degree, then another and then yet another. If you are smart enough to go to college and make it, you are smart enough to create the job/business you want. 



> Network. See if you know someone who can put in a good work for you with the right people. Sometimes reputation is better than money.


I've found reputation in the long run, is money and wealth. But more than that, it's success and personal growth, you can lose $$$ or a job, you cannot lose personal growth. 

LFS's are good working environments I think. 
The other thing you can bring to a LFS, web design and on line store fronts. Many LFS owner's have little time or expertise there, but would love to cash in on shipping and mail order.

You help them there, they will definitely find a spot for you and likely more $$$. Likewise, you can start your own business selling weeds, products, widgits etc on line etc. It really does not take much to start up and the web makes many aspects much easier.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

I got a job at a lfs back in October (weekend gig for a while). It's not bad. Pay isn't great, but I like working in that environment and like knowing the fact that I know I'm giving out good(or at least decent) advice. Plus, 30% discounts aren't bad either...I also applied at Petsmart prior to getting that job and went in for a "group interview/orientation" or whatever, but then never heard from them again. The only real irk I have is that sometimes they don't want you to give the advice that *you* know is correct, but rather what they *want* you to say. I suppose I understand that from a business standpoint. I still don't agree with it though...


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe (Dec 24, 2005)

as someone who used to work in a petstore (petsmart): dont. Trust me. It may seem like a fun job if you spend alot of time there and really like the subject (clearly you do). HOWEVER working in a store is a whole nother matter. I made that mistake and I really got to despise that store and wont go back anymore.


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

Faster than i could have ever dreamed........
How...... went in (not for a job but to pick up my order of black rasboras)....And saw that they were very short handed for the amount of people that wanted to spend money or had some odd questions. Seeing my chance to get in good with the owner i started helping him out . After the people all left we started talking.As it turned out one of the employees just quit , later walk out with a job and my fish (free)....... 

The dicount is not as good as hoped but, he runs a tank maintenance service and is willing to help get me started.(as long as i dont set up reef tanks)


----------



## mikelucky (Nov 15, 2005)

aquamoon said:


> Faster than i could have ever dreamed........
> walk out with a job and my fish (free).......


Congratulations!


----------

